# Boa constrictors seized from Melbourne home



## diamondgal79 (Nov 23, 2009)

*Published On:* 3-5-2009
*Source:* ABC news

A woman is being questioned about two boa constrictors that have been found at her home at Carrum, in Melbourne's south-east

*Go to Original Article*


----------



## pythons73 (Nov 23, 2009)

They are defiantly here,among other species of exotics,corn snakes are breed in Australia just as many as Carpet pythons.The problem is once the authorities find the reptiles the person-s are given a small fine,maybe a bond.Big deal that hardly deters people from keeping-breeding exotics...They need to start given them a huge fine,lose license [ if they have one ] and confiscate their reptiles.Thats my 2 cents.....MARK


----------



## diamondgal79 (Nov 23, 2009)

I agree up the fines or goal time for people found with them.


----------



## mouse_has_faith (Nov 23, 2009)

Ditto pythons73 and diamondgal79.


----------



## zulu (Nov 23, 2009)

*re Boa*



diamondgal79 said:


> I agree up the fines or goal time for people found with them.



Thats right, its the way things should be,the death penalty for serious crimes after that we can chop hands and legs off for drunk drivers and such,then fill longbay and goulbourn jail with corn snake and chameleon keepers


----------



## getarealdog (Nov 23, 2009)

zulu said:


> Thats right, its the way things should be,the death penalty for serious crimes after that we can chop hands and legs off for drunk drivers and such,then fill longbay and goulbourn jail with corn snake and chameleon keepers


 Hey Zulu what do we cut off premier Rand!:lol::lol::lol::lol: Love all reptiles native & exotic, want exotic go on petlink. Just a thought Asylum seeking exotic reptiles?


----------



## whyme (Nov 23, 2009)

I take it everyone hates aussie exotic keepers. Some of us have permits to keep this gear Back in the good old amnesty days:shock:


----------



## yommy (Nov 23, 2009)

whyme said:


> I take it everyone hates aussie exotic keepers. Some of us have permits to keep this gear Back in the good old amnesty days:shock:



But does your permit allow you to breed and onsell offspring????

Highly doubt it........


----------



## whyme (Nov 23, 2009)

yommy said:


> But does your permit allow you to breed and onsell offspring????
> 
> Highly doubt it........


 no. good point. bit tired and testy, thats all


----------



## Pythons Rule (Nov 24, 2009)

pythons73 said:


> They are defiantly here,among other species of exotics,corn snakes are breed in Australia just as many as Carpet pythons.The problem is once the authorities find the reptiles the person-s are given a small fine,maybe a bond.Big deal that hardly deters people from keeping-breeding exotics...They need to start given them a huge fine,lose license [ if they have one ] and confiscate their reptiles.Thats my 2 cents.....MARK



yeah check out pet link there's a breeder of boa's and balls in Rockhampton qld.


----------



## Pythons Rule (Nov 24, 2009)

how much is this fine these days anyways? should be around 10k + then people will stop doing it


----------



## kidsheart (Nov 24, 2009)

i think youll find its more like 60 or 80k max? but noone every gets given it . from what ive heard, 1k is about the going rate. ??? not much of a deterrent really.


----------



## Pythons Rule (Nov 24, 2009)

well thats stupid then whats the point in having the 60 - 80k fine up for show without dishing them out. pretty stupid.


----------



## kidsheart (Nov 24, 2009)

yeah i agree.
i guess its probably only for "more severe" cases. eg. breeding, large collections etc.

i cant remember where i heard it was that much, although im pretty sure it is.
i could be wrong though


----------

